# ODNR Releases 2011 Ohio Mineral Industries Report



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

In 2011, Ohios mineral industries produced geologic commodities valued at more than $2.8 billion, a 3.5 percent increase from 2010, according to the ODNR Division of Geological Survey.More...

More...


----------

